# Router question



## rsksmiles (Sep 28, 2008)

Hi, I have just bought a Bosch POF1400 ACE router.

I have also bought a book on routing by Carol Reed.

In the book Carol describes the creation of a router table for the router to be upside down.

The problem I have is that the bosch router does not allow me to keep it on and drilling without keeping my hands on it. So I do not think the table and upside down router is an option. 

How then do I go about doing a box joint for example? All the guides I have seen on the web show doing it with a table??

Thanks in advance


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I cannot believe that the Bosch router does not have some way to be kept running. If you cannot find the technique in the manual call the manufacturer and ask how.

If not return it before using. A router table and what you can do with it is just too important to be denied that capability.

G


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

You might think about using a bungy card or something like that to hold down the trigger. *BUT* you will need a switch box to plug the router into. That way you can turn the router on and off without reaching under the table to undo the Jerry rigged trigger. (NO Offense to any Jerry's here). I have an older Craftsman 1.5 hp router and use it under a table I made. I put a receptacle on the inside of the box and a light switch box on the outside. My router has a trigger lock though.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

You can get the switch boxes from rocklers or woodcraft. They are about 25.oo and work very well. I would probably just zip tie the trigger on if possible. Or like someone else mentioned, take the router back and exchange it for one with a rocker switch. I have two milwaukees that I really like. The one I use in my table is a 3hp, fixed base, variable speed.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## edp (May 25, 2007)

rsksmiles said:


> The problem I have is that the bosch router does not allow me to keep it on and drilling without keeping my hands on it


Which router do you have? I must say that I have never encountered a router that was equipped with the type of switch you are alluding to.

Ed


----------



## rsksmiles (Sep 28, 2008)

edp said:


> Which router do you have? I must say that I have never encountered a router that was equipped with the type of switch you are alluding to.
> 
> Ed


It is a Bosch POF 1400 ACE. http://www.tooled-up.com/Product.asp?PID=145920

Unfortunately I have already used it and so I doubt taking it back is an option. The manual explicitly says that it cannot be kept on without hands on. I guess the best option will be to put a switch on my table and tape the router on.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

rsksmiles said:


> It is a Bosch POF 1400 ACE. http://www.tooled-up.com/Product.asp?PID=145920
> 
> Unfortunately I have already used it and so I doubt taking it back is an option. The manual explicitly says that it cannot be kept on without hands on. I guess the best option will be to put a switch on my table and tape the router on.


NOT GOOD IDEA TO TAPE SWITCH.

Think SAFETY.

G


----------



## olddutchman (Jul 4, 2008)

I would look over the owners manual again, there is almost always a red button, or a colored button that can be pushed on a router to have the router stay running without hand presure


----------



## JackC (May 24, 2008)

240 volts!!!!:blink:


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I think that we have a European on here with us.

G


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Certainly not U.S. market stuff you are dealing with here. What part of the planet are you in? bt3central has a couple of guys in the U.K. that might be able to give you an answer, but odds are pretty good, they will advise a different router. If yours does not have a provision for locking the switch to the on position, to allow the router to be controller by a table switch, it would seem Bosch did not want that particular router used in a table...


----------



## rsksmiles (Sep 28, 2008)

GeorgeC said:


> I think that we have a European on here with us.
> 
> G


Yes I am an European.

I have contaced bosch in the uk (your 51st state :innocent and they told me that it does have a switch for keeping it on and even sent me a copy of the manula which I already have. Unfortunately the manual clearly states that for safety reasons it is not possible to lock it on.

I think I will be adding a switch on the table and taping the router switch.


----------



## olddutchman (Jul 4, 2008)

*Another thought*

In my area, I have an electrical repair outlet that supplies switches, I was surprise to find that many times, the switches can be crossed with other brands. in other words, some manufactures buy the switches from another supplier. It might be worth a try before you put tape on the handle.:yes:


----------

